# Linksys wireless G WAG54GS



## Ladydi (Dec 16, 2005)

:4-dontkno I have a real problem and need help.

I got my 14 year old his own PC 4 xmas. The idea was to connect my laptop (eisystem 4411) to the ASDL Gateway and my sons pc would b in his room using the linksys network adapter WUSB54Gs.

In theory straightforward. I connected the laptop got it up and running ok. i have used WEP 64 bit security. I use Wannadoo broadband and am ok on this connection.

My Sons pc well..... :sad: i have major headache with this, it worked ok for a few days now it wont connect at all. we both run windows xp with service pack 2, im on my 3rd day trying to do this, help help help.....
 sniff sniff


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Tell us the make/model of the ADSL gateway. Is this a wireless connection to both, or just to his? If it just stopped working, can you see a wireless connection available anymore?

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Ladydi (Dec 16, 2005)

This is the problem pc (my Sons) this is wireless
Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NIGELMONKS

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-55-DE-FA



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-EC-39-AF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.12

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

This is the laptop Wired via ethernet to the gateway/router Linksys Wireless G WAG545S 

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carlisle

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WAG54GS



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG54GS

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-0B-0A-A1

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.92.195.94

195.92.195.95

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2006 16:35:31

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 January 2006 16:35:31

We can get it to connect to the router but not the internet, the pc picks up the adapter: hope you can help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I'd disable encryption on the router to get this working, then put that on as a second step after you get the unencrypted link working. Also, let's reset the stack and WINSOCK.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## earlbath (May 13, 2006)

Probably a bit late but I came across this forum while I was looking for a solution to the same problem with my WAG54GS, it had been working fine for some months both wireless and wired. Then, one day, the wireless part stopped issuing an ethernet address to my wireless devices. I tried setting them up manually with fixed IP and DNS etc but to no avail.

I even tried Linksys' own support, from whom I received a standard email suggesting 3 possibilities. Tried each, the last one being to switch off the router press the reset button at the back and while holding it down switch on....This in fact, did nothing.

Eventually, I went to the admin console and selected Reset to Factory Defaults and re-entered all the settings (not many) manually. That worked!! I hope this doesn't become a frequent problem though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the next suggestion on the list. :smile:


----------

